# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Eltern nennen Neugeborenes tatsächlich Dovakhiin



## SebastianThoeing (17. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Eltern nennen Neugeborenes tatsächlich Dovakhiin* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Eltern nennen Neugeborenes tatsächlich Dovakhiin


----------



## makke12345 (17. November 2011)

Irgendwie krank aber cool allemal ^^ Alle Bathesda Games in der Zukunft  wer weiß was da noch kommt


----------



## Longinos (17. November 2011)

Gut das man seinen Namen ändern lassen kann.


----------



## Exar-K (17. November 2011)

Ach du Scheiße, haben die den Jungen frittiert, oder warum ist der so rot?


----------



## Angeldust (17. November 2011)

Hmm... der wirkt irgendwie als ob er Sauerstoff bräuchte... bisserl rot im Gesicht der Stöpsel 

Oder er ist im Enrage-Modus wegen dem Namen^^


----------



## faiith (17. November 2011)

Das "Drachenblut" kocht nur in ihm, deswegen so rot


----------



## DrProof (17. November 2011)

Es gibt schlimmeres... Also wenn ich nen Altgrichischen oder Mythologienamen hätte... wär ich froher als mit meinem jetzigen...


----------



## Farragut (17. November 2011)

ausserdem sind 2 Vornamen in den USA fast schon standart, sodass er locker auch als Tom durchs Leben kommt und btw Robin Williams hat seine Tochter Zelda genannt, das ist schon wieder ne Stufe besser als Dovakhin


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (17. November 2011)

Sieht eher nach Hellboy Tom Kellermeyer aus.

Mit Alduin könnte ich ja leben, aber Dovahkiin?


----------



## Gwath (17. November 2011)

Der wird 'n typischer Redneck, sieht man jetzt schon


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2011)

in deutschland wären die mit solch einer schwachsinnsidee hoffentlich nicht durchgekommen.
pfui.


----------



## dr-breen (17. November 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres... Also wenn ich nen Altgrichischen oder Mythologienamen hätte... wär ich froher als mit meinem jetzigen...


 
Mopsos statt Heinz-Peter?


----------



## Akyle (17. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in deutschland wären die mit solch einer schwachsinnsidee hoffentlich nicht durchgekommen.
> pfui.


 
Weil? Sind in Deutschland nur die Standardnamen zugelassen oder wie soll man das verstehen.


----------



## Saberclaw (17. November 2011)

Das ist erst der Anfang, in 20 Jahren wird man nicht mehr auf die Straße gehen können ohne einem Neo, einem Thrall oder einer Jaina über den Weg zu laufen. Is aber immerhin besser als Kevin, Jaqueline, Kelentha oder Jeremy-Pascal...

Aber stellt euch das mal vor... entweder Lachen dich in der Schule alle wegen Dovahkiin aus, oder finden es äußerst geil, wenn der Vorname Drachenblut bedeutet^^

Das is auf jedenfall ein Trend, der sich weiterentwickeln wird und solang die Namen jetz nich zuabgefahren sind, seh ich da kein Problem (Dovahkiin is schon sehr hart an der Grenze)


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

also ich finde dovahkiin ziemlich geil. würde auch gerne so heißen


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. November 2011)

Akyle schrieb:


> Weil? Sind in Deutschland nur die Standardnamen zugelassen oder wie soll man das verstehen.


 Genau so siehts aus. Es gibt n Namensregister oder sowas ähnliches.


----------



## robby23 (17. November 2011)

Wo ist das Problem?
Früher nannte man seine Kinder nach seinen Lieblingsmusikern oder Filmhelden.
Darüber hinaus hat man Kindern auch Namen aus der Bibel gegeben, die streng betrachtet auch nichts anderes ist als ein Fantasy-Roman ist.
Namen entwicklen sich halt mit der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres... Also wenn ich nen Altgrichischen oder Mythologienamen hätte... wär ich froher als mit meinem jetzigen...


 
Nja, mein Cousin hat seinen Sohn irgendwie nach einem griechischen Gott oder so genannt, ich dacht echt nur "das arme Gör" 

@Topic
Wenigstens wird das Kind ne schöne Jugend haben mit viel gedaddel und so.  Ob was aus ihm wird, wer weiss? Vielleicht der nächste Carmack 

Errr, wie sieht es da mit dem Thema Copyright eigentlich aus  Darf ich mein Kind auch "Apple" oder "Ipod" nennen?


----------



## DonIggy (17. November 2011)

HolyHerbert schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Es gibt n Namensregister oder sowas ähnliches.


 
kommt auch auf das amt drauf an. einige sind da verdammt penibel andere weniger. letztendlich musst du nur beweisen können, das es menschen mit diesem namen gibt.
so müsste der weg für einen deutschen dovakhiin eigentlich frei sein


----------



## Akyle (17. November 2011)

HolyHerbert schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Es gibt n Namensregister oder sowas ähnliches.


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Denn dann wären ausländische Namen (vor allem Persisch, Arabisch oder Afrikanische Namen) auch nicht zugelassen. Wer soll denn bestimmen was ein Name sein darf. Auch die Übersetzung von Dhovakin sollte kein Problem darstellen, schließlich kann man auch gebräuchliche Namen übersetzen (zB. Andreas = Tapfer, Tüchtig, ...), so dass der Sinn komisch erscheint.


----------



## Hanzz-Zarkov (17. November 2011)

Eine Freundin hat ihren Sohn "Marley" (Vater ist Südafrikaner) getauft ,musste aber einen 2ten Vornamen angeben da Marley für beide Geschlechter zulässig ist.


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

is doch n cooler name,,,aus dem wird bestimmt wat


----------



## ElKodo (17. November 2011)

robby23 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus hat man Kindern auch Namen aus der Bibel gegeben, die streng betrachtet auch nichts anderes ist als ein Fantasy-Roman ist.


 
Naja, damit wäre ich was vorsichtig. Es gibt bestimmt noch genug Menschen, die streng-gläubig, bzw. einfach nur gläubig sind, und sowas liest man dann nicht gerne. Wenn du so über Kirche und Religion denkst ist das deine Sache, aber das heiligste Buch der katholischen Kirche als Fantasy-Roman zu brandmarken, naja...

Aber alles in allem hat die Diskussion hier recht, ich bin nach einem französischen Schauspieler benannt, den meine Mutter (und mein Vater? wer weiß ) zur Zeit meiner Geburt gut fanden. Die Kindern jetzt nach Computerspielen oder -charakteren zu benennen... ich könnt mir schöneres vorstellen.


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2011)

Hab ne coole Seite gefunden: Verbotene Namen aus dem Internationalen Handbuch der Vornamen

Also nicht nur die Unterseite^^


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab ne coole Seite gefunden: Verbotene Namen aus dem Internationalen Handbuch der Vornamen
> 
> Also nicht nur die Unterseite^^


 

mist,also wird doch nix mehr draus,meinen erstgeborenen satan zu nennen




zu geil: _Emilie-Extra_:wurde mit der Begründung, die Eltern hätten ein Recht auf Namenserfindung genehmigt. 

also DAS is doch mal n bekloppter name


----------



## wurzn (17. November 2011)

Naja, robin williams oder wie der heisst, hat doch seine Tochter nach der zelda Prinzessin getauft. Wiso auch nicht? Aber ich würd des nicht machen, wenns dafür was gibt. Des klingt danach als hätten die die namensgebung für paar billige keys verkauft. Das arme kind


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

da fällt mir noch zu ein....Austin Powers 2 - Annette Halbestunde - YouTube


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. November 2011)

Akyle schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Denn dann wären ausländische Namen (vor allem Persisch, Arabisch oder Afrikanische Namen) auch nicht zugelassen. Wer soll denn bestimmen was ein Name sein darf. Auch die Übersetzung von Dhovakin sollte kein Problem darstellen, schließlich kann man auch gebräuchliche Namen übersetzen (zB. Andreas = Tapfer, Tüchtig, ...), so dass der Sinn komisch erscheint.


 
Nun, als zweiter Vorname klingt Dovakhiin bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber was ist, wenn man gefragt wird, woher der Name stammt? Die Bedeutung an sich ist ja verzeihbar und durchaus cool. Aber wenn das Kind erklären muss, dass der Name aus einem Rollenspiel stammt, wird's sicher peinlich. 

Aber im Endeffekt ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie man sein Kind nennt. So ist meine Meinung. Meine Freundin und ich haben uns auch darauf geeinigt, dass unser Kind mit zweitem Vornamen "Alea" heißen wird (benannt nach dem Frontmann der Band Saltatio Mortis). Ich sehe darin kein Verbrechen. Aber wenn ich's mir recht überlege... "Alea Dovakhiin" klingt auch nicht schlecht. Nur würde mir meine Freundin die Hammelbeine lang ziehen.


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nun, als zweiter Vorname klingt Dovakhiin bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber was ist, wenn man gefragt wird, woher der Name stammt? Die Bedeutung an sich ist ja verzeihbar und durchaus cool. Aber wenn das Kind erklären muss, dass der Name aus einem Rollenspiel stammt, wird's sicher peinlich.
> 
> Aber im Endeffekt ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie man sein Kind nennt. So ist meine Meinung. Meine Freundin und ich haben uns auch darauf geeinigt, dass unser Kind mit zweitem Vornamen "Alea" heißen wird (benannt nach dem Frontmann der Band Saltatio Mortis). Ich sehe darin kein Verbrechen. Aber wenn ich's mir recht überlege... "Alea Dovakhiin" klingt auch nicht schlecht. Nur würde mir meine Freundin die Hammelbeine lang ziehen.


 

kommt auch immer drauf an wie der nachname klingt,,ich könnt mir vorstellen das Alea Dovakhiin Krause nich ganz so cool kommt


----------



## SupaGrowby (17. November 2011)

Wenn man sowas macht dann doch bitte als 2. Name.


----------



## Steppenheld (17. November 2011)

Falls der Junge mal ein begeisteter gamer wird, denkt er sicher, dass er die coolsten Eltern ever hat. Falls er kein Gamer wird, nun ja.. ^^


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (17. November 2011)

Also wer das jetzt wirklich schlimm findet sollte man den Stock aus seinem Hintern ziehen. Als wenn der Name den Menschen ausmachen würde. Und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man in den USA noch leichter den Namen ändern. Kostet dann auch nur so viel wie das nächste bethesda spiel, somit machen sie ab dem übernächsten dann plus. Ich finds witzig. Die Gesellschaft sollte sowie mal etwas lockerer werden was bestimmte bereiche angeht. Mit so einem Namen lernt man sicher gut neue leute kennen.


----------



## rowoss (17. November 2011)

Gebrandmarkt fürs Leben!!!


----------



## CookieFre4k (17. November 2011)

Also ich find den Namen ja genial, er muss den Namen ja auch nur benutzen wenn er was rechtliches unterschreibt. Ich glaub man darf sich sonst so nennen wie man lustig ist (weiß jetzt nicht wie das in Amerika gesehen wird).


----------



## gyrosp (17. November 2011)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Also wer das jetzt wirklich schlimm findet sollte man den Stock aus seinem Hintern ziehen. Als wenn der Name den Menschen ausmachen würde. Und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man in den USA noch leichter den Namen ändern. Kostet dann auch nur so viel wie das nächste bethesda spiel, somit machen sie ab dem übernächsten dann plus. Ich finds witzig. Die Gesellschaft sollte sowie mal etwas lockerer werden was bestimmte bereiche angeht. Mit so einem Namen lernt man sicher gut neue leute kennen.


 Wie alt bist Du denn? 15? Damals fand ich das auch noch lustig... heute eher peinlich...



			
				 CookieFre4k schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find den Namen ja genial, er muss den Namen ja auch nur  benutzen wenn er was rechtliches unterschreibt. Ich glaub man darf sich  sonst so nennen wie man lustig ist (weiß jetzt nicht wie das in Amerika  gesehen wird).


Also in Deutschland darfst Du dein Kind definitiv NICHT so nennen wie Du lustig bist. Vielleicht geht das als Künstlername...
Wie Du dich dann von Deinen Freunden etc. nennen lässt ist ja wieder was ganz anderes


----------



## Mothman (17. November 2011)

Ich kannte mal nen Odin und nen Thor auch (heißen nachweislich so).

Zum Glück gibt es den Namen Dovahkiin nicht in Deutschland. Deutsch ausgesprochen hört sich der Name alles andere als schmeichelhaft an.


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Naja, damit wäre ich was vorsichtig. Es gibt bestimmt noch genug Menschen, die streng-gläubig, bzw. einfach nur gläubig sind, und sowas liest man dann nicht gerne. Wenn du so über Kirche und Religion denkst ist das deine Sache, aber das heiligste Buch der katholischen Kirche als Fantasy-Roman zu brandmarken, naja...


 
ach, ist doch lachs... wenn die unseren (meinen) "glauben" als ausgedacht abschreiben dürfen, dann müssen die damit leben das wir das auch machen.


bzgl des links, warum darf man ein kind nicht sputnik nennen? bzw warum ist das verspottend? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## CyrionXS (17. November 2011)

Erkennt irgendjemand eine Analogie zu Rumpelstielzchen?

Jeder Name hat auswirkungen auf das Kind, ungewöhnliche umso mehr.
Sollte rauskommen, dass seine Eltern seinen Namen für ein Spielepaket verkauft haben,
Und damit einen Teil seiner Persönlichkeit, kann er sich auf eine schöne Schulzeit freuen.


@Psycenetic und ähnlichen...
Was Rechtsmäßig konform ist muss nicht mit moralischen/ethischen Grundsätzen einhergehen.

Einem Paar aus D wurde z.B. der Name Pumuckl für ihr Kind untersagt.
Auch in den USA gibt es Grenzen wie z.B.  "Jesus-lives-in-you-for-all-eternity" (in etwa)

Es ist doch völlig irrelevant ob in anderen Ländern dieser Name usus ist.
Wer in Deutschland als Barrack, Hung-lei-fon oder Yoshi (gebr. Name) herumläuft, der darf sich auf Spott und Hohn freuen.
Und sowas einem Kind anzutun kann weitreichende Grundsteine legen/verbauen.


----------



## Exar-K (17. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> ausserdem sind 2 Vornamen in den USA fast schon standart, sodass er locker auch als Tom durchs Leben kommt und btw Robin Williams hat seine Tochter Zelda genannt, das ist schon wieder ne Stufe besser als Dovakhin





wurzn schrieb:


> Naja, robin williams oder wie der heisst, hat doch seine Tochter nach der zelda Prinzessin getauft. Wiso auch nicht? Aber ich würd des nicht machen, wenns dafür was gibt. Des klingt danach als hätten die die namensgebung für paar billige keys verkauft. Das arme kind


 Mit dem Unterschied, dass Nintendo den Namen Zelda nicht erfunden hat. Das ist bzw. war ein relativ normaler Vorname. Die Frau vom Great Gatsby-Autor hieß z.B. so.


----------



## Mothman (17. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> bzgl des links, warum darf man ein kind nicht sputnik nennen? bzw warum ist das verspottend? hab ich was verpasst?


Warum das verspottend sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Das einzig "Negative" im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort "Sputnik" hab ich hier Sputnik-Virus – Wikipedia gefunden. Aber das wird wohl kaum der Grund sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> kommt auch immer drauf an wie der nachname klingt,,ich könnt mir vorstellen das Alea Dovakhiin Krause nich ganz so cool kommt


 
"Hans Werner Dovakhiin Kaspriki" klingt doch episch.


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Warum das verspottend sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Das einzig "Negative" im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort "Sputnik" hab ich hier Sputnik-Virus – Wikipedia gefunden. Aber das wird wohl kaum der Grund sein.


 
ist sputnik nicht ne russische raumkapsel oder so? finde den namen lustig 
würde mein kind aber niemals so nennen...
allan wake ist doch n cooler name! oder han...


----------



## d00mfreak (17. November 2011)

Den Eltern gehört das Kind weggenommen (interessieren sich nachweislich mehr für ein Spiel, als für das seelische Wohl ihres Kindes), Firmen, die solche Werbeaktionen veranstalten, eine nicht unerhebliche Strafe aufgebrummt (ein Kind muss leiden, damit sie ein bisschen Publicity für ihr Spiel bekommen), und zu guter letzt der Verantwortliche im zuständigen Amt entlassen.

Was für Idioten...


----------



## Mothman (17. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> ist sputnik nicht ne russische raumkapsel oder so?


"Sputnik" ist einiges: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_(Begriffsklärung))


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> "Sputnik" ist einiges: Sputnik (Begriffsklärung) – Wikipedia)


 
na, da lag ich mit dem russischem gar nicht mal so verkehrt


----------



## Exar-K (17. November 2011)

Schlontzi schrieb:


> allan wake ist doch n cooler name! oder han...


 Han ist bereits für meinen Erstgeborenen reserviert.


----------



## Oelf (17. November 2011)

albern
aber auf vielen heckscheiben fahren eltern schlimmere greueltaten stolz durch die gegend


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2011)

Fällt wahrscheinlich in der heutigen Zeit gar nicht mehr auf. In einer Zeit, in der viele Eltern ihren Kindern bescheuerte Namen geben. 

Wahrscheinlich tauschen sie es dann gleich gegen TES 6 um 

So wird er doch bestimmt dann in der Schule gemobbt: "Ey, doofes Kinn."


----------



## trying2sleep (17. November 2011)

Von dem Drachenblut hat er ganz schön viel im Kopf.


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> "Sputnik" ist einiges: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_(Begriffskl%C3%A4rung))


 

Aber vor allem doch der allererste Satellit im Weltall! Hochgeschickt 1957 von den Russen!
Die hatten immer die Nase vorn was Weltraumforschung anbelangte.


----------



## Renox1 (17. November 2011)

Wäre schon toll sich selbst zu benennen, damits die dummen Eltern nicht machen.


----------



## Kuomo (17. November 2011)

Jo mei, wems gefällt. Gibt viel schlimmere namen und ausserdem hat er noch einen normalen zweitnamen.


----------



## endmaster (17. November 2011)

Find ich ziemlich mies von den Eltern. Als zweitname wäre es ja noch okay, aber so... Das Kind muss sein gesamtes Leben mit dem Namen rumlaufen!


----------



## Savro (17. November 2011)

Der Name ist eigentlich nicht schlimm, wenn man bedenkt, dass man ihn einfach mit Dova abkürzen kann, was wohl viele/alle machen werden. Jedoch hätte der Name als Zweitname besser gepasst, finde ich.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. November 2011)

weiß gar nicht was hier viele haben.

so weit kommen wir noch, dass noch darüber diskutiert wird wie
andere kinder zu heißen haben...

klar es ist etwas kurios und eigentlich auch witzig.

aber hier irgendwie gegen die eltern etwas sagen zu müssen ist unterste schublade tut mir leid.

lieber seh ich irgendwo einen "dovakhiin" als zum millionsten mal einen heinrich, sepp, franz und peter 

was ich aber krass finde ist, dass sie jetzt eben komplett alles kostenlos von bethesda bekommen für immer?
d.h. ihr sohn (falls bethesda später noch exisitiert) spielt die games weiter... dann dovakhiins kinder, dann dessen kinder usw 

@ Thema Sputnik.

jungs und mädel. Wenn ich Sputnik höre, denke ich sofort an Vodka!


----------



## CyrionXS (17. November 2011)

> aber hier irgendwie gegen die eltern etwas sagen zu müssen ist unterste schublade tut mir leid.


Eher was die Eltern abgezogen haben.

Eigene Vorteile auf Kosten des Kindes.
Vielleicht lebst du mit der Vorstellung man könne niemandem vorschreiben wie er zu leben habe,
Nur heisst das nicht gleichzeitig, alles was Menschen so anstellen sei moralisch legitim.
(Diese Forderung entbehrt doch jedem Menschenverstand)

Selbst wenn der vergebene Name Mike Klitschko gewesen wäre, Man verkauft nicht den Namen des Kindes gegen Ware.

PS: Echt tolle russische Stereotypen hast du da.


----------



## Joerg2 (17. November 2011)

"Mami, was heißt eigentlich Dovahkiin?"
"Das heißt Drachenblut"
"Wie seid ihr denn auf den Namen gekommen"
"Der Hersteller eines Rollenspiels hat uns 2 Stream-Keys im Wert von ca. 80€ gegeben, wenn er mit dir werben darf"
"Was ist denn 'Steam' ?"

Mal ehrlich: Wie asozial ist das (s)ein Kind ein Leben lang (oder zumindest bis es 18 ist und den Namen ändern lassen kann - gegen Gebühr) diesen bescheuerten Namen mit  sich rum tragen zu lassen, nach dem in 20 Jahren, wenn das Kind erwachsen ist, eh kein Hahn mehr schreit?

Ich würde mal grob davon ausgehen, dass das Kind in der Schule entweder als "sooooo dov" bezeichnet wird oder ziemlich schnell als Nerd abgestempelt wird, wenn man rausfindet, wo der Name herkommt - dank des veröffentlichten Nachnamens sollte das ja keine Meisterleistung sein...


----------



## Mothman (17. November 2011)

Besser als "Kevin" und dafür nicht mal einen Cent sehen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (17. November 2011)

Geil nen Geschenkpaket für die Eltern und nen Namen, der sich norwegisch  anhört für das Kind... Und wenn es hinterher mit TES nichts anfangen kann? Ich höre schon den "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu" Schrei xD


----------



## Sumpfling (17. November 2011)

Ich finds nicht so wild selbst wenn der Name Dovahkiin etwas lang ist kann man ihn später im täglichen Gebrauch mit Dova oder Kiin abkürzen ist doch gar nicht schlecht als Spitzname. Vielleicht nennen ihn dann später seine Freunde Commander Kiin, ist doch cool^^


----------



## doomkeeper (17. November 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Eher was die Eltern abgezogen haben.
> 
> Eigene Vorteile auf Kosten des Kindes.
> Vielleicht lebst du mit der Vorstellung man könne niemandem vorschreiben wie er zu leben habe,
> ...


 
ach du meine güte...

hast du mal zuerst überlegt dass andere länder andere sitten haben?
völlig andere mentalitäten?

und verkauft haben sie gar nix, man kann wohl echt übertreiben.

aber dass heutzutage menschen (vor allem in deutschland) auf dinge so empfindlich reagieren weil sie
nicht "normal" ablaufen, ist ja eigentlich schon bekannt.

wenn du das spiel nicht kennen würdest, dann würdest du dir nix bei dem namen denken wenn das
kind sich vor dir mit "dovakhiin" vorstellen würde.

also künstlich aufregen sollte man sich wirklich nicht 

oder denkst du dass die kinder ihn verarschen werden (wobei das spiel dann locker 10 jahre schon alt wär)
und die zukünftige generation diesen namen gar nicht mit dem spiel in verbindung gebracht werden könnte?

mein beitrag ist keinesfalls böse gemeint, aber dass hier
wieder rumgemosert wird bei einem "namen" ist lustig.

standartnamen gibts wie sand am meer. und egal wo man ist hört man immer die selben namen bei anderen leuten.
DAS ist z.b. was mich stört.

allein schon in meiner alten abteilung / schicht waren 5 x christian drin von 11 leuten..
1x peter, 1x josef, 2x stefan und 2 mal wolfgang...

da würde ich lieber mit leuten arbeiten die mario, samus, bowser, yoshi und neo heißen würden.
und das ist mein voller ernst


----------



## Xell1987 (17. November 2011)

In Computerspieelen gibts einige Namen die cool klingen aber gleich das eigene Kind so nennen muss nicht sein oder?


----------



## head2003 (17. November 2011)

Gott sei dank haben sie ihr Kind nach keinem Charakter eines JoWood Spieles benannt..


----------



## Luuux (17. November 2011)

Wenn das Kind anfängt zu schreien, steht doch dann die Bude in Flammen


----------



## Emke (17. November 2011)

"...Auf dass der junge Dovahkiin möglichst viele Drachen vor sein Schwert bekommt…"


----------



## andyw1228 (17. November 2011)

Ich dachte immer Kinder dürfen nur mit Namen getauft werden an denen das Geschlecht ersichtlich ist !?


----------



## CyrionXS (17. November 2011)

> hast du mal zuerst überlegt dass andere länder andere sitten haben?
> völlig andere mentalitäten?


Du meinst jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass die Sitten/mentalitäten der z.B. Amerikaner legitim sind, nur weil es Sitten sind?

Irgendwo ist bei Tisch niesen /räuspern/auf den Bodenspucken unsittlich, aufgrund ihrer Mentalität(en) mal hier, mal da die Todesstrafe erlaubt und befürwortet. 

Hier wird aber nicht bei Tisch genießt sondern kurzerhand ein Name für ein Leben lang festgelegt. Nicht aber aus intrinsischer Motivation, nein, sondern gegen Belohnung.
Bin gespannt was diese Eltern sonst noch alles "für" ihr Kind machen werden

Wenn deine Argumentation darauf beruht, weiss ich warum dich diese Eltern nicht stören.
Ach ja, ich bin wohl unkonservativer als die meisten.
Aber...
Wie da jemand mal treffend behauptete,
"_Toleranz_ ist manchmal auch _indifferenzierte Intoleranz_."
Einem Extrem-liberalen wie du es zu sein scheinst, wird man mit dieser Idee aber kaum nahe kommen können.
Der nächste Schritt für dich wäre wohl das Nihilistendasein. (bitte nachschlagen bevor du verneinst )


----------



## HMCpretender (18. November 2011)

"Demnach darf sich das Paar über Steam-Keys freuen, das alle Bethesda-Games – bereits erschienene und noch kommende – kostenlos und automatisch freischaltet"


Sie haben ihr Kind für ein paar Steam-Keys verkauft. Das stimmt mich wirklich sehr, sehr traurig...


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass die Sitten/mentalitäten der z.B. Amerikaner legitim sind, nur weil es Sitten sind?
> 
> Irgendwo ist bei Tisch niesen /räuspern/auf den Bodenspucken unsittlich, aufgrund ihrer Mentalität(en) mal hier, mal da die Todesstrafe erlaubt und befürwortet.
> 
> ...


 
ich sags nochmal. 

die haben da ein völlig anderes leben was aber viele nicht verstehen wollen bzw. werden.
bei denen kann man alles machen, da ist alles möglich

aber sie sind allgemein viel lockerer und nicht so verklemmt
sich etwas im leben zu trauen. ob es richtig oder falsch ist kann niemand sagen.
aber so isses nunmal.

falls es dich interessiert. bin gebürtiger litaue und lebe seit 17 jahren bereits in deutschland.

ich hab nunmal die erfahrung gemacht dass hierzulande über sachen diskutiert wird die einfach nur peinlich sind.
das ist nunmal typisch deutschland. ich hab auch nunmal ne andere mentalität und hab mich hier "eingelebt".
klar sind deutsche nicht die einzigen, aber bei stammtischparolen sind sie
die besten.. 

aber ich kann das als externer-deutsche  aus mehr perspektiven beurteilen (u.a. weil ich mit
leuten aus verschiedenster nationen aufgewachsen bin z.b. schweden, holländer, amerikaner, polen.
jede nation hat ihr merkmal - und was "wir" richtig gut können, ist über etwas schimpfen was 
für unsere augen und ohren nicht "anständig" ist.

und sollen sie doch ihr kind so benennen. warum sollte es denn darunter leiden?

was da überall für leute rumlaufen mit den verschiedensten und besondersten namen, aussehen,
geschlechtern!?

aber das hier sowas nicht verstanden und akzeptiert wird weil es ja nicht "normal" ist
ein kind so zu nennen, ist halt eine typische reaktion.

und was ist wenn es zum trend wird und viele eltern dem folgen werden?
werden dann später kinder mit normalen namen fürs leben "bestraft" sein?

ich bin wirklich nicht jemand der ALLES akzeptiert so wie es beschrieben wird.
aber man sollte wissen über welches thema man sich aufregen darf und über welches nicht.
solange es keine hitler, binladens etc. gibt. sag ich nix.

aber sowas...

aber das ich kritisiert werde nur weil ich sage " es ist halt so "
wundert mich nicht wirklich


----------



## leckmuschel (18. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich sags nochmal.
> 
> die haben da ein völlig anderes leben was aber viele nicht verstehen wollen bzw. werden.
> bei denen kann man alles machen, da ist alles möglich
> ...



kommt halt nicht von alleine, nummer 1 in europa zu sein.
nur perfekt zählt. oder wieso lebt die welt nur aus deutschen erfindungen ?
schau den rest in europa an, wo sie sind, übrigens auch litauen


----------



## Peter23 (18. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> lieber seh ich irgendwo einen "dovakhiin" als zum millionsten mal einen heinrich, sepp, franz und *peter*


 
 snief


----------



## Peter23 (18. November 2011)

Sumpfling schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht so wild selbst wenn der Name Dovahkiin etwas lang ist kann man ihn später im täglichen Gebrauch mit Dova oder Kiin abkürzen ist doch gar nicht schlecht als Spitzname. Vielleicht nennen ihn dann später seine Freunde Commander Kiin, ist doch cool^^


 
Ich habe beruflich mit Kindern zu tun.

Das Kind wird in der Grundschule zu 90% Doof Kinn heißen.


----------



## aut-taker (18. November 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon alle, dass der Name geändert werden kann? Und auch, dass in einem Land wo Apple, Joy, Hope, Audio Science, Aprilshowers, Bootstring, Angel Princess Vornamen sind, die teilweise sogar häufig vorkommen, wo 300 Millionen Menschen in einem gigantischen Melting Pot leben, wo Namen aus den unterschiedlichsten Kulturen existieren, es jetzt nicht so schlimm ist Dovahkiin zu nennen? 
Abgesehen von der Namensänderung gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele, wo man den zweiten Namen verwendent, sprich D. Tom Kellermeyer (prominentes und kürzlich publik gewordenens Beispiel: Salman Rushdie (der eigentlich Ahmed Salman Rushdie heißt http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2011-11/salman-rushdie-facebook-klarname)

und @ leckmuschel: Dein Name ist ja schon lächerlich, aber dein Post noch viel mehr - Nur Perfekt? Die Welt lebt von deutschen Erfindungen? Aufwachen, bitte.

edit: @ Peter: Ja klar. Doof Kinn in den USA, wo natürlich alle Deutsch sprechen, ganz sicher..


----------



## TruplayaUB (18. November 2011)

Das manche Eltern ihre Kinder so hassen ....


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2011)

Sag ich doch. Alles wird nach deutschem Maßstab gerechnet. Aber
Dass sich die Welt in anderen Regionen anders dreht wird nicht 
Beachtet  

Erstmal informieren.

@outtaker
Wenigstens einer der sich etwas auskennt


----------



## Akyle (18. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich sags nochmal.
> 
> die haben da ein völlig anderes leben was aber viele nicht verstehen wollen bzw. werden.
> bei denen kann man alles machen, da ist alles möglich
> ...



Verstehe diese aufregung auch nicht. Viele Eltern schauen hezutage auch in Namensbücher und wählen zB. Andreas, Michael,... aus. Hat da irgendjemand was gegen, obwohl die Namen zB. auch in der Bibel vorkommen. Ich musste meinen Namen auch von Andrej in Andreas ändern, weil es so einen Namen in Deutschland angeblich nicht gibt (das war vor 16 Jahren). Warum können irgendwelche Menschen bestimmen was ein Name sein darf?
Und der Post über von leckmuschel ist hoff ich mal nicht ernst gemeint. Was sind denn perfekte Namen?


----------



## heiduei (18. November 2011)

Eigentlich is es ja ein schöner Name ^^


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

"Papa, was heißt "Dovakhiin" eigentlich?
"Drachenblut."
"Echt? Cool. Woher kommt denn das?"
"Das, mein Kind, hast du von deinen weiblichen Verwandten mütterlicherseits..."


Eltern. Habe auch einen komischen Vornamen verpasst bekommen. (Meine Geschwister übrigens nicht.)
Angeblich, laut Paps, soll er aus der indischen Mythologie stammen und der Sohn einer Gottheit sein.

Mein alter Herr hat sich also zu einem Gott erhoben und alles was ich bekommen habe, ist dieser bescheuerte Name.


----------

